# Gigging quiet anyone been



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Getting ready to hit the sound for an hour, better half is at work. NE @8 winds hope there is a few out there! North side of the sound looks like glass, figured i would try it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

And so........Where's the report?


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Went out for an hour or so around midnight. Nothing to report, saw 2 little guys, passed them up. Worth a shot. Maby the weather rolling had somthing to do with it. Still fun!


----------



## Inshoreslayer24 (Mar 17, 2009)

Went gigging three days ago when it was freezing! Me and my buddy got one keeper within the first 5 minutes that measured 17 inches. After that we saw several shorties and a lot of fresh beds. Yesterday, I went fishing in the same area and caught two flounder in the 13 inch range. They are still heere just have to work for them.


----------

